# Used Rapido 709F - what to look out for?



## 116941 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thinking of buying a s/h Rapido and looking at the 709F. 

One we viewed seems in good order but there are some brownish spots on the two internal fabric panels behind the driver and passenger seats. These panels cover the curved fibreglass panels that connect the cab to the coach built section. 

Could the spots be caused by moisture ingress through leaking seals? There seems to be soft padding behind the fabric. The panel on the offside is adjacent to the cooker but the spots are not from spatters as there are similar ones on the opposite side panel behind the passenger seat. 

Views on this and any other 709F problems appreciated please.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi sprite,firstly buy a damp meter (about £10-maplins etc) and check the van all over!!Check every thing is working correctly that iincludesboiler fridge etc,if these are turned on as you start to look they should have got warm / coldish before you have ffinishedmaking sure all windows open and close,doors and roof lights work.
below is a checklist.Not sure if it was copyied off someone on here but here goes.(ALSO got a copy of Recommended Annual Habitation Service Check provided by JCM 's Peter if you want that)
terry
Tick off when Checked


External check 

Check external of vehicle for damage, side panels, bumpers, roof, lights. 

Condition of locks, hinges, sliding external beeny boxes, hatches etc.

Check all external vents. 

Check any “extras” fitted are working, i.e., leisure batteries, steadies, sat dish, solar panels etc (Operating manuals supplied).

Check gas bottles/tank/regulator/straps/condition/locker.

Base Vehicle 

Engine service history. Cam Belt?? 

Jack, wheel brace and spare fitted/good condition 

Check all lights and electrics working (wipers, heater, horn, windows) 

Check mileage. 

Full set of keys inc any spares + RED KEY?

Spare alarm fob.

Road tax?

MOT & does it tally with speedometer/registration number?

Vehicle handbooks. 

Vehicle Logbook, check vin plate.

Check plated weight.

Check condition of all tyres.

Check condition of engine oil and filter for recent service. Check for drips.

Air filter clean?

Engine coolant is it clean and smells ok? 

Brake fluid (is it clean)? 

Power steering fluid (is it clean)?

Check operation of wind-out awning.

All other external trim/decals.

Internal Check

1st impression, overall smell of MH, is it clean & tidy??

Check all water system to include toilet flush and condition of ALL taps. 

Damp/habitation test /cert?

Check corners/inside cupboards for damp.

Check gas systems (heater, fridge, oven/hob) +electric ignition on hob.

Gas test Certificate?

Check operation of hot water/gas boiler/blown air heating??

Check all 240v operation/sockets (using 240v plug tester)

Check operation of all cupboards and doors/catches. 

All windows open/close properly. 

Check bathroom fittings for cracks, check shower door/cupboard doors etc.

Seat swivel, operates ok? 

Check operation of control panel. 

Removable carpets supplied? 

Check all handbooks supplied. 

Check 12v sockets/circuits (TV outlet, fridge 12v, electric step, etc).

Check all internal lights. 

Check free operation of blinds and curtains .

Sliding furniture (beds, under seat baskets, kitchen shelves, TV shelf etc)

Check the pull down bed struts and other bed/beds. 

Check condition of mattresses/seat cussions.

Check the Toilet operation/flush and cassette (SOG Fitted??). 

Check the condition of windows for scratches.

Check any inside trims and base boxes/seat storage areas.

Check the table for repairs or dents.

How many belted seats?

HPI Check.

Check vendors ID using his driving licence to match vehicle registration doc.

NOTES


Base vehicle …………………………………………………………………………

Model ………………………………………………………………………..

Year ………………………………………………………………………..

Mileage ………………………………………………………………………..

Tax till ………………………………………………………………………..

MOT till ………………………………………………………………………..

No. of owners ………………………………………………………………………..



All other notes……


----------



## 116941 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Maddie, particularly for the comp. check-list. I took a damp probe with me and couldn't pick up anything. Problem is that the panels in question are a loose fit. Floor is also 'lino' covered.

The garage that serviced it is selling as a private sale because of the owner's ill health. This is on the instruction of the owner's wife as I think the illness may be Alzheimers or similar. Presumably Power of attorney is needed for someone to sign on behalf of the registered keeper.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi ease panels off a bit and stick your nose in and have a good sniff :lol: Damp has a very dis-stink-tive :lol: smell which you cn pick up on opening the door a lot of the time
terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are the marks above the driver and passenger seats, if so could they have been made by them wearing hats, or are they tall enough to catch their heads as they get into the seats.Is this a bed over the cab model.
What year is the Rapido, if newish will surprised if it is damp.

cabby


----------

